# Tree Receptacle



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

I was about to cut this tree down to make way for the skidder and noticed this on the tree. This was about 200 yards from where an old barn used to be. 

View attachment 144


View attachment 145


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is that bare wire for support... or supply? (Please say support!)


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It is insulated wire, just dirty and weathered. The second picture is what appeared to be the overhead feed to the receptacle and the wire was on an electric fence insulator. Farmers are real creative up here.


----------



## hbsparky (Mar 9, 2007)

someone forgot the KO seal in the top of that box!


----------

